# emlék és szuvenir



## wanipa

Szia!

On visit of a castle I wanted to buy some postcards and souvenirs.

Can I use emlék instead of szuvenir?

Köszönöm!


----------



## Zsanna

Hello,
In the context you describe, I would advise you against it.
Although it is "nicer" because it is not a word of foreign origin. However, in a souvenir shop, you'd find *emléktárgy*(*ak* -> in the plural).

You could use _emlék_ (meaning an object that reminds of a place or a person) but I'd think mostly away from the travelling (or meeting) context.*
E.g. pointing at a vase on your shelf at home, you could give a description of: Ez egy szép emlék az anyukámtól. (This is a nice (hm... difficult to translate) object coming from/reminding me of my mother.)

_Szuvenír_ would be the safe choice (even if not a "pretty" word).

Edited *: situation (i.e. when you are not travelling anymore or about a past situation or event)


----------



## wanipa

That's great!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Zsanna

You are welcome. 
(Please note the edited word in post #2.)


----------



## franknagy

No touchable objects correspond to your "emlékek" object in your exhibition case. "Emlékek" do live in your mind.
"Szuvenirs" = "ajándéktárgyak" have manifestations in your showcase. 
You may buy "szuvenireket" for any member of your family.
The "emlékek" remind you e.g. to your first love whom you have spent a summer in St. Petersburg, Russia. They remind in your brain for the rest of your life even your the photos from that year have been annihilated.


----------



## Zsanna

franknagy said:


> No touchable objects correspond to your "emlékek" object in your exhibition case. "Emlékek" do live in your mind.


It is true that this is how we would use (or think about) the word _emlék_ principally (meanings 1.+2. in the H one language dictionary) but I wanted to illustrate a case when it can be connected to an object (to be as close as possible to the original question). (Meanings 3.+4. in the same dictionary.) 



franknagy said:


> "Szuvenirs" = "ajándéktárgyak" have manifestations in your showcase.


1. You mean either souvenirs (BE) or szuvenír(-ek/-ok in the plural) (HU), I suppose.
2. _Ajándéktárgyak_ is a very good synonym. (It is a souvenir you buy to give to somebody as a present, meanwhile _emléktárgy_ - although it can also be given as a present - may just be bought for yourself, in the same shop.)


----------

